# We've got a picky eater



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

One of my red peacock males hardly eats. He doesn't eat flake or pellet food (he does that thing where he puts it in his mouth then spits it out once he realizes what it is) and won't accept any kind of vegetable matter at all. Once in awhile we throw in some frozen brine shrimp or blood worms for him and he LOVES it. He'll usually go swooping around before anybody else can get anything.

I'm scared of Malawi bloat (we recently lost a little guy to it). I know peacocks can handle more animal protein than mbunas, but I don't feel that he's eating enough or enough of the right things. We've tried changing foods and varying it up but nothing's working!

Don't get me wrong, he looks and acts fine. We've also tried convincing ourselves that "when he's hungry he'll eat," but it seems like all he wants is treats. We cut them off of frozen food for awhile and he didn't eat anything for days.

Suggestions? How weird is he?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I've heard of wild caught fish not wanting to change to flakes or pellets. I have some native American fish that only want frozen food and are doing well with only it. However, I agree your peacock shouldn't overdo it on bloodworms. If you have a good local fishstore, ask what they might recommend.

Another possibility is the fish is sick and has a poor appetite but will take treats. Was this fish treated along with the other that had bloat?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I wouldn't feed those frozen foods at all.
That fish is going to have to get used to flake or pellet.

It may take some time and tough love on your part but that fish will eventually get hungry to the point it will eat anything.
I have had picky eaters go two weeks without food and finally give in.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If he's full grown, give him a couple weeks treat free and he'll probably start eating once he gets really hungry. Some people have success soaking pellets in garlic, it seemed to work for my Butis when I was training them on to prepared foods.


----------

